# Got A New Arto 74L At The NEC



## rrusty

Well we saw the Arto 74L Tag Axle on a Fiat Ducato at the show on the Travelworld stand and it ticked all the boxes, it has the 2010 spec and a whole load of extras that I thought might interest some of you.

We were thinking about the Flair to start with but when we saw it we thought it was too big for us to drive let alone get it in our drive & the price was a bit steep.

So we saw the 74L at the show on the Tuesday and travelled through to Telford on the Wednesday for a test drive and to prove to me that it is possible to get a moped inside the garage, so we signed on the dotted line & we get it in about 2 weeks time.

RHD
Alde warm water heating
Engine heat exchanger with preheating unit
Air conditioning drivers cab
Airbag driver & passenger
Comfort-matic gearbox
3.0 litres
Cruise control
Alloys for heavy tandem axle
Front & back suspension incl automatic levelling for 3 axle
Exterior mirror with wide angle electrically adjusted and heated
Additional window near rear bed
Thermostat controlled fresh air fan above kitchen
Electrically driven front visors/ sun shutters
Awning 4.5 metres
Fly screen door
Leather upholstery
Lateral flap on garage drivers side.
Mirror on bathroom door
Storage box system in the double floor
Telescopic ladder
Carpets
Tie system in garage
Air conditioning on the roof
Satellite system
70 A combi charger with 1600 watt inverter
Outside shower
BBQ point on outside
Truma secumotion gas flow control incl Duomatic
Tec tower incl oven
Froli bed system
Elevating/folding roof Seitz above living area
Radio pre-installation sound system
Navigation system incl tuner, DVD, blue tooth and rear view camera
TV set behind seat pop up
Towing attachment
Thatcham cat 1 alarm system
Thatcham TQA tracking system
Spare wheel
Microwave
Submersible water fill pump
3rd gel battery for cabin 80 Ah


----------



## jandk

Wow, very stylish Motorhome,

best wishes, John and Katie.


----------



## 131935

Hi, Sounds like a very nice motorhome, whene do you get it.Got any pictures.


----------



## rrusty

AGGRO said:


> Got any pictures.


No not yet, Has anyone seen any reviews on this.

Rusty


----------



## teemyob

*Axles*

Wow sounds like luxury.

Some Tab for a Tag I bet

Hope you enjoy it.

Happy & Safe Travels

TM


----------



## nicholsong

V high spec, compared with my Arto 69GL (2003)

2 Qs

Max Weight and remaining payload?

What did you pay?

No criticism - only nosey.

Regards Geoff


----------



## gaspode

The only thing you'll be disappointed with is the HUGE hole in your bank balance. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve

gaspode said:


> The only thing you'll be disappointed with is the HUGE hole in your bank balance. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes Ken,

But some people have more zero's at the end of there bank account than we do :roll:  :lol:

Cheers Steve


----------



## gaspode

CatherineandSteve said:


> But some people have more zero's at the end of there bank account than we do :roll:  :lol:
> 
> Cheers Steve


Hey, what's with the zeros then?

We got zeros at the START of our bank account. 8O


----------



## eribiste

That really is going to be one lovely bus to go on holiday with. You'll enjoy that for years to come. No shortage of toys to play with either. Very nice.


----------



## rrusty

nicholsong said:


> V high spec, compared with my Arto 69GL (2003)
> 
> Max Weight and remaining payload?
> 
> Regards Geoff


Technically admissible total mass 5000 kg
Weight when ready for driving 3400 kg
Admissable front axle load 2100 kg
Admissable rear axle load 2 x 1500 kg
Maximum loading capacity 1600 kg

Weight of extras 410 kg


----------



## nicholsong

rrusty

I have sent a PM

Geoff


----------

